# ما هو السوط الذى جلد به السيد المسيح ؟



## mary naeem (5 مايو 2013)

ما هو السوط الذى جلد به السيد المسيح ؟ ​
وكيف تمت عملية الجلد؟
​





​





+ إنه السوط الرومانى وهو سوط رهيب للغاية يتكون من ثلاثة سيور جلدية كل سير ينتهى بكرتين ( قطر 12مم) من الرصاص أو العظم.








+ وبدراسة مسار الدماء النازفة من جروح الجلدات نعرف أن الرب يسوع جلد وهو منحنى بظهره إلى الأمام وأيضآ قام جنديان بعملية الجلد ولذلك أن تتصور فى كل مرة ينزل السوط الثقيل بكراته الستة على جسد السيد المسيح فيمزقه ويحدث به نزيفآ دمويآ فى الشعيرات والأوردة الجلدية , ثم فى الأوعية الشريانية الموجودة بالعضلات.

+ وقد ظهرت آثار جراح الجلد من خلال كفن السيد المسيح وعددها حوالى 120 جرح وقد ترك كل جرح أثرآ طوليآ فى الجلد طوله 4 سم.

+ لوحظ أن الجلاد الذى على اليمين كان شرسآ وقويآ وحبه للانتقام أشد وأكبر والآخر أقل شراسة .
وذلك بدراسة عمق الجروح من على كفن السيد المسيح.

نـــلاحظ:

+ أن الجلاد الأيسر ركز ضرباته على الجانب الأيمن للجزء العلوى من الظهر بينما وجه الجلاد الأيمن جلداته على الساقين وجزء من الكتف الأيسر.

+ لم يستخدم الرومان عقوبة الجلد مع مواطنيهم الرومان بل مع شعوب البلاد التى احتلوها فقد كانت جلداتهم قاسية للغاية تحدث آلامآ مبرحة لهذا احتج الرسول بولس حينما جلدوه لأنه بجانب أنه يهودى كان يتمتع بالجنسية الرومانية لولادته فى طرسوس 
( أع 16 : 37 ). 

+ كان يقف الشخص الذى سيجلد عريانآ مربوطآ إلى العمود ووجهه تجاه هذا العمود.

+ السيد المسيح جلد وهو منحنى ويداه ممتدتان للأمام ومرتكزتان على عمود قصير 
" حوالى 64 سم ".

+ كما توضح صورة الكفن أن الجلد كان شاملآ لكل الجسم وقاسيآ للغاية على الرغم أن هذا العقاب كان نادرآ ما ينفذ على المصلوبين ( لم ينفذ فى اللصين ) وهذا يؤكد أن بيلاطس أمر بجلد المسيح كعقوبة كاملة.







وإذا كان الأمر كذلك , فكيف نفسر 
صلب الرومان له ؟ 
فنحن نعرف أن الشخص الذى يذوق الجلد كعقوبة كاملة لا تنفذ معه عقوبة أخرى.

الإجــــــــابة:

من إنجيل يوحنا 19 : 1 - 18 نعرف الإجابة:

كان بيلاطس يريد أن يطلق الرب يسوع
( لو 23 : 16 ) ولهذا نفذ معه عقوبة الجلد كاملة بدلآ من الصليب .. ولكنه بعد الجلد لم يستطع أن يطلقه بسبب إصرار اليهود على صلبه , وقد حاول أن يثنيهم مرة تلو الأخرى , ولكن دون جدوى....

وفى النهاية خضع بيلاطس لضغطهم النفسى حين أظهروا له إن إطلاقه للسيد المسيح لا يعنى سوى خيانة قيصر رئيسه " إن أطلقت هذا فلست محبآ لقيصر . كل من يجعل نفسه ملكآ يقاوم قيصر"
( يو 19 : 12).

+ لقد جلد الرب جنود رومانيون لا يتبعون معه القانون اليهودى ( الشريعة اليهودية حددت ألا يزيد العدد عن أربعين جلدة ولكى يطمئن اليهود إلى هذا كانوا يكتفون بتسع وثلاثين جلدة تاركين واحدة لاحتمال الخطأ فى العدد ) لأنهم كانوا يخافون أن يسهوا فى جلده فتزيد الضربات عن 40 وبهذا يكونوا قد خالفوا أمر الشريعة
( تث 25 : 2 - 4 ).

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


بدراسة مسار الدماء النازفة من جروح الجلدات تبين أ، الرب يسوع جلد وهو منحني بظهره إلى الأمام ويديه ممددتين إلى الأمام ومرتكزتين على عمود ارتفاعه 64 سم .

- لاحظ العلماء في صورة الكفن وجود مساحتين كبيرتين من اللحم المهترىء في منطقة الكتف وقد وصل العلماء إلى أنها نتيجة الخشبة الأفقية من الصليب التي حملها الرب يسوع (وليس الصليب كاملا كما نرى أحيانا في بعض الصور ) وقد قدر العلماء وزنها بحوالي 50 كيلوغرام .

- نرى في صورة الكفن تجمعات للدماء فوق فروة الرأس وآثار دماء منسابة من الرأس على الوجه و الشعر إنها جراحات الشوك الذي وضع فوق رأس المخلص , والجديد الذي يقوله الكفن أن الشوك لم يكن على شكل إكليل كما اعتدنا أن نراه بل طاقية كاملة مضفورة من الشوك غطت كل الرأس 


- اعتدنا أن نرى السيد المسيح مرسوما في صور صلبه معلقا من مسمارين نافذين في راحتي يديه أما الكفن فيقول غير ذلك فالمسمار ليس في راحة اليد بل في المعصم .


وقد رأى علماء التشريح أن ما نراه في الصور يستحيل حدوثه لأنه في هذه الحالة لا تقدر راحتا اليد أن تحتمل ثقل وزن الجسم الذي يدفعه إلى الأسفل إذ سرعان ما تتمزق أنسجتها وينزلق المصلوب هاويا على الأرض , وتبين أن المكان الوحيد الذي يمكن للمسمار إذا دق فيه أن يحمل جسم المصلوب هو المنطقة الموجودة بالمعصم التي تعرف طبيا بفراغ دستوت .

في الصورة لا تبين راحة اليد كمان عتاد الفنانون رسمها، اذ انه يظهر في اليد 4 اصابع فقط، وهذا يدل على ان المسمار دٌقَ في المعصم وليس في راحة اليد، لان المسمار سبب جروح في العصب الاوسط المسؤؤل عن تحريك عضلة الابهام وهنا يبين غياب الابهام في كلتا اليدين، وهذا ما تبين عند فحص كفن المسيح

- يظهر في صورة الكفن أن القدم اليسرى وضعت فوق اليمنى وأن مسمارا واحدا نفذ فيهما 


ولكي لا يختنق الرب يسوع ارتكز على مسمار القدمين وارتفع بجسده للأعلى ليتنفس .

- الموت على الصليب بالاختناق لا يحدث إلا والجسم في الوضع الهابط حيث يصبح الجسم غير قادر على الارتفاع إلى أعلى لأخذ شهيق .....أما صورة الكفن فتقول أن الرب يسوع مات في الوضع الصاعد .....كيف؟؟

كما نعلم فإن جسد المسيح ترك ميتا على عود الصليب من الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر وحتى غروب الشمس هذه الفترة كافية لحدوث تخشب في كل الجسم على الوضع الذي مات به وفي صورة الكفن نجد البطن بارزة إلى الأمام والكتف الأيسر أعلى من الأيمن دليل أنه مات في الوضع الأعلى
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
المرجع:
كتاب :
سبعة أيام لن تنساها البشرية
خمسون سؤالآهامآ
حول آخر سبعة أيام فى حياة المخلص
تقديم ومراجعة
نيافة الأنبا غبريال
أسقف بنى سويف
بقلم
الشماس ناصف لويس
منقول​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (5 مايو 2013)

توجد  معلومات  كنت اعرفها من قبل  ومعلومات  جديدة بالنسبة لى 
شكرا مارى على هذا  المعلومات


----------

